# Audio / Video >  Reel to reel

## Radionavigators

Pēc jaungada svinībām forumā klusums,tādēļ ierosināšu jaunu tēmu.
Neilgi atpakaļ kļuvu par laimīgo Olimp 003 īpašnieku.Izvilku vecās lentes kuras pateicoties garāžas glabāšanai nebija sabrukušas.Kopumā ņemot tas verķis iepatikās.Tagad radās vēlēšanās apgreidoties uz ko labāku.
Gribētu dzirdēt spečuku viedokli.Ko ,kā un par cik.Paskatījos netā uz cenām,samērā lēti iet Tascam un Akai.Par akajaniem palasījos forumā nelāgās atsauksmes.Varbūt ir kas piedāvājumā?


Vēl otrs jautājums.Kāds ir mēģināji dzēst lentes ar patstāvīgajiem magnētiem?Piemēram no HDD.

----------


## Isegrim

'Olimpa' mainīšana pret ko citu diez vai būtu uzskatāma par "apgreidu". 'Tascam' ir 'Teac' profesionālais gals, sliktu rīku tur parasti nebija. Es gan uzskatu, ka 'Olimpu' iespējams pietiekami labi sakārtot; dēļ iztērēšanās "buržuju" rīkam tās lentas labāk neskanēs, kā Lielais Audiopirāts teica, pat "par kūša mata tiesu". 
Ar pastāvīgā magnēta dzēšanu vislielākā pieredze ir ķīnīzeriem - lētajās škandalkastēs dzēšanas galvas vietā bija magnētiņš, ko ieraksta režīmā mehāniski piestūma lentai.

----------


## Vitalii

> ...forumā klusums,tādēļ ierosināšu jaunu tēmu.
> kļuvu par laimīgo Olimp 003 īpašnieku. Kopumā ņemot tas verķis iepatikās.
> Tagad radās vēlēšanās apgreidoties uz ko labāku.
> Gribētu dzirdēt spečuku viedokli.Ko ,kā un par cik...
> 
> Vēl otrs jautājums.
> ...kāds ir mēģināji dzēst lentes ar patstāvīgajiem magnētiem?Piemēram no HDD.


 _Drusku nokavēji ar jautājuma uzdošanu...vēl nesen - pa dienu ss.lv bij sludinājums ( pazīstams audio_maniaks...labā nozīmē no Daugavpils ) tirgoja Olimp_005.
Ir reāli ķēpājies ( reāli dzenā bantes uz buržuju maģiem un klasificē pēc skanējuma, ieraksta kvalitātes ) ar buržuju vidējā gala lentiniekiem...ReVox A-700, A77, B77...Studer RP-99, Filipsiem...Akajaniem, Teac...X...
Varētu uzklausīt ša oponenta viedokli par šo tēmu: Apgreids !!!

Sev atstāju sapni par Studer_820...ir remontējams 810 mironis, kad izdosies atdzīvināt !?!
IR Teac-2000M ( nekas īpašs, labi pārķīlēts - Электроника_004, Олимп МПК_004 ar Platajām galvām skan patīkamāk.)
- tas at īsumā.
Par dzēšamrīku runājot...tev tak ir vesela kaudze ar trafiņiem - kur vēl lielāka laime var uzsmaidīt !!!

_

----------


## Didzis

Ar pastāvīgu magnētu no HDD Tu neko neizdzēsīsi. Varbūt ierakstu sačakarēsi, bet ne tukšu lentu dabūsi. Priekš dzēšanas vajag kartīgu droseli un to elementāri uztaisīt no veca Ш tipa transformatora. Cita lieta, diez vai ir jēga rakstīt uz vecām lentām un ko tad rakstīt? Labi, es neesmu magnetafonu fans, jo gana laikam jaunībā ar tiem esmu atspēlējies. Te tusē riktīgi fani http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?...fonija/page-22
Nu re, Vitālijs arī te klāt  ::

----------


## tornislv

Ja runājam par skaņu, tad, lai cik tas nebūtu dīvaini, antīkais ReVoX A77 , pilns ar tantāla C skaņas traktā, BET ar vienpolāro barošanu un tātad viss A klasē, skanēja vislabāk - 2 track stereo, permaloja galvas, pat uz 19 skan ļoti patīkami. Tomēr mehānika ir aizvēsturiska. Ja man būtu tā nauda, kas jūras dibenā, izvēlētos 2 ceļu Revox B67 vai Studer 820. 4 ceļos mūsdienās ākstīties manuprāt nav vērts. Savukārt, ja gribas pašam lodēt, tad vai nu Elektronika 004 ar oriģinālo japāņu motoru un resno capstanu, kurai, ja pie motora ir aŗi oriģinālā vadība, ar viena vada pielikšanu iespējams dabūt 9 / 19 / 38 ātrumus. Alternatīva - Olimp 004 ar kvarcoto ātruma stabilizāciju. REC un PB shēmas var uztaisīt pats, vai apgreidot oriģinālos. 
Vēl es izskatītu TEAC X10, X1000, X2000. Labs aparāts ir Revox PR99, bet tam nav lentes servo. Tāpat arī interesants aparāts ir OTARI MX5050 - 19/38 2track stereo ar 4 ceļu PB galvu, bet - atkal nav lentes servo. Es iegādājos vienu TEAC X7 - eksperimentiem, bet tam lien virsū tikai 7collu (18cm) spoles. Iespējams, paspēlēsos un pārdošu.

----------


## tornislv

PS Aizmirsu piebilst - mūsdienās dabūt jaunas galvas vieglāk ir 2track, kā 4 track  ::  Krievijā vēl ir krājumi, bet maz, mani tepat Vitālijs izglāba, bet to pašu 2track galvu man mājās ir vairāki komplekti, 4 track - nekā.

----------


## Vitalii

> Labs aparāts ir Revox PR99, bet tam nav lentes servo. Tāpat arī interesants aparāts ir OTARI MX5050 - 19/38 2track stereo ar 4 ceļu PB galvu, bet - atkal nav lentes servo.


 _
tieši tā, ja vēl saglabāta kollekcijā lenta ar augstvērtīgu ieraksta kvalitāti - lentas ''servo'' mehānisms prasās.
bet, nav obligāta prasība...personīgi lentas staipīt negribu - tātad ''servo štelle'' priekš lentas ir tomēr jābūt. 









PS Aizmirsu piebilst - mūsdienās dabūt jaunas galvas vieglāk ir 2track, kā 4 track 


 
papēti, padarbojies ar ieraksta galvu - ja kas, samainīšu.
Zinu, vēl pāris galvām ir jābūt...tik tai bardakā grūš uzreiz sameklēt._

----------


## Radionavigators

> _Drusku nokavēji ar jautājuma uzdošanu...vēl nesen - pa dienu ss.lv bij sludinājums ( pazīstams audio_maniaks...labā nozīmē no Daugavpils ) tirgoja Olimp_005.
> Ir reāli ķēpājies ( reāli dzenā bantes uz buržuju maģiem un klasificē pēc skanējuma, ieraksta kvalitātes ) ar buržuju vidējā gala lentiniekiem...ReVox A-700, A77, B77...Studer RP-99, Filipsiem...Akajaniem, Teac...X...
> Varētu uzklausīt ša oponenta viedokli par šo tēmu: Apgreids !!!
> 
> Sev atstāju sapni par Studer_820...ir remontējams 810 mironis, kad izdosies atdzīvināt !?!
> IR Teac-2000M ( nekas īpašs, labi pārķīlēts - Электроника_004, Олимп МПК_004 ar Platajām galvām skan patīkamāk.)
> - tas at īsumā.
> Par dzēšamrīku runājot...tev tak ir vesela kaudze ar trafiņiem - kur vēl lielāka laime var uzsmaidīt !!!
> 
> _


 Ko nozīmē ''_IR Teac-2000M, labi pārķīlēts ?  Kas tur jāpārķīlē?_

----------


## Radionavigators

Pačekoju cenas par ik izsolēs aiziet maģi:
Tascam 3030 660 usd
Tascam TSR-8 675 usd

8 kanālnieks gan par traku.Pašlaik izsolē ir 4kanālu Tascam,beikc.Redzēs cik nosolīs.

----------


## tornislv

tu tur ar tiem "usd" uzmanīgi, ne visi jamie ir uz 230V/50Hz darbināmi. Ar trafu uz 110 būs par maz, vēl 60Hz gribēs ar. Labāk Vāczemē skatīties. Un tev nevajag studijas daudzceļnieku īpaši jau uz 1/2 collas vai collīgo lenti. Un iesaku ņemt tādu, kam dreizacks ir, citādi vairāki USA modeļi nāk tikai ar NABiem un skuju uzliksi tur pierasto spoli.

----------


## Vitalii

> _  IR Teac-2000M ( nekas īpašs, labi pārķīlēts - Электроника_004, Олимп МПК_004 ar Platajām galvām skan patīkamāk.)_


 _( labi pārķīlēts - Электроника_004, Олимп МПК_004 - ar Platajām galvām skan patīkamāk. )

un kas nav mazsvarīgi - lietotā...padzenātā lentā ņem pretī tīri labi, ar bias'u piekoreģējot dabū 1:1 uz 19,05cm/s Basf_ReVox bantē.
- pat Svema un Slavič netiek smādēta pie ieraksta._

----------


## Isegrim

> Ar pastāvīgu magnētu no HDD Tu neko neizdzēsīsi


 Didzi, HDD magnēti _kā reiz_ ir visai spēcīgi. Ja samontēs divus paralēli ar šauru spraugu, lauks pēdējā būs ievērojams. Ja caur šo spraugu vilks lentu, tad nodzēsīs ar.

----------


## Didzis

Ja caur spraugu vilks, tad gan jau nodzēsiīs, tikai kāda jēga.Jāgriež visa lenta cauri un tas ir ilgi. Parasti visu spoli gribas pa fikso izdzēst, bet tam cietņa magnēti būs pārāk švaki.

----------


## Radionavigators

No kurienes aug platās galvas.Cik atminos CCCP laikos maģi bija tikai ar šaurajām.

----------


## Radionavigators

> _( labi pārķīlēts - Электроника_004, Олимп МПК_004 - ar Platajām galvām skan patīkamāk. )
> 
> un kas nav mazsvarīgi - lietotā...padzenātā lentā ņem pretī tīri labi, ar bias'u piekoreģējot dabū 1:1 uz 19,05cm/s Basf_ReVox bantē.
> - pat Svema un Slavič netiek smādēta pie ieraksta._


 Un Teac Studer un Akajani sliktāk raksta?Vaita tos nevar piebiasot?

----------


## Isegrim

> No kurienes aug platās galvas.Cik atminos CCCP laikos maģi bija tikai ar šaurajām.


 Aug no pašiem ceturtdaļcollīgās lentas pirmsākumiem. Sākot ar visu platumu jeb 'full track'. _Širpotrebam_ ieviesa t.s. "pusceļa mono", kas liedza iespēju ierakstu montēt (ar šķērēm un līmi!), bet ļāva ietaupīt lentu. Stereofonijā brūķēja 2-track. Bet tizlo 4-track mono un vēlāk stereo izdomāja tikai priekš širpotreba un ar iepriekšējo mērķi. Jāteic, kompaktkasetei risinājums ar stereo celiņiem blakus, ne _čerez odnogo_, ir nesalīdzināmi pareizāks. Ja vajag mono, tas magnētiski sajaucas jau galvā (tāpat kā 'full track' gadījumā; AM radio laida gaisā no mono maģa, kaut lenta bija stereo formātā ierakstīta). Otrajā bildē *VEF*ā (AEG Ostlandwerke) ražots maģis (ne tikai 'Minox' spēja taisīt!).

----------


## Radionavigators

Paldies par atbildēm.
Trīs cilvēki LV vēl ir palikuši.Pārējie sib Īrijā vai valodu neprot.

Kas vainas 
*AKAI GX-635 ?


*

----------


## tornislv

Platās galvas aug no Pēterburgas zavoda Magneton vai no eBay. Vai personīgās pazīšanās.
AKAI 635/636/747/77 ir smuki, bet plastmasas širpotrebs. Ieekonomēts uz visu. Galvas labas, elektronika ciešama. Mehānika - bēēē...

----------


## Radionavigators

Kas var būt slikts mexānikai ja tās nav.Nav jau vienmotornieks ku n-tie kloķi un klaņi.


Pēc bildēm elektrība nelāgi izskatās,Viss uz vienas plates kā LEWIS KUKŪ. Un laikam papīra. Olipam va Rewoxam visi blociņi pa šūplādēm.

----------


## tornislv

Sviriņas, loriņi, bremzītes, kronšteiniņi, - viss, kas kustās, bremžu, nospriegošanas, pārtīšanas utt sistēmas - plastmasiņas. Motooooriņi maziņi, strādā pārslodzes režīmos.

----------


## JDat

> Sviriņas, loriņi, bremzītes, kronšteiniņi, - viss, kas kustās, bremžu, nospriegošanas, pārtīšanas utt sistēmas - plastmasiņas. Motooooriņi maziņi, strādā pārslodzes režīmos.


 Tornislv, sorry ka ne pa tēmuiepostēts, bet varbūt noder: http://www.satelit.lv/

----------


## Vitalii

> ...bet varbūt noder: http://www.satelit.lv/
> 
>  5701


 _Mans krajss...labi pārzinu bodi un veikaliņa īpašnieku.
- galviņas kasešniekiem tikai unversālās palikušās ( divas vienā...ņima)
reizēm var patrāpīties kāds laps mērinstruments - protams USSR darbarīks._

----------


## Radionavigators

> Aug no pašiem ceturtdaļcollīgās lentas pirmsākumiem. Sākot ar visu platumu jeb 'full track'. _Širpotrebam_ ieviesa t.s. "pusceļa mono", kas liedza iespēju ierakstu montēt (ar šķērēm un līmi!), bet ļāva ietaupīt lentu. Stereofonijā brūķēja 2-track. Bet tizlo 4-track mono un vēlāk stereo izdomāja tikai priekš širpotreba un ar iepriekšējo mērķi. Jāteic, kompaktkasetei risinājums ar stereo celiņiem blakus, ne _čerez odnogo_, ir nesalīdzināmi pareizāks. Ja vajag mono, tas magnētiski sajaucas jau galvā (tāpat kā 'full track' gadījumā; AM radio laida gaisā no mono maģa, kaut lenta bija stereo formātā ierakstīta). Otrajā bildē *VEF*ā (AEG Ostlandwerke) ražots maģis (ne tikai 'Minox' spēja taisīt!).
>  5699


 Kas notiek ja uzliek plato ierakstu uz 4.kanālu verķa un ieslēdz visus 4. ceļus?

----------


## Vitalii

> Kas notiek ja uzliek plato ierakstu uz 4.kanālu verķa un ieslēdz visus 4. ceļus?


 _  ja runājam konkrēti par jūsu Olimp_003, ieslēgt visus 4 kanālus vienlaicīgi nav iespējams bez papildu pārķīlēšanas.__
      ja būs platā galva - būs tik vien kā kanāls L un kanāls R ( stereo variantā )...lenta tikai un vienīgi vienā virzienā !!!
      Olimp's 004 vislabākais variants šādam mērķim. ( jo nav reversa - tikai vienā virzienā )
IR jau FUL track -> MONO variants pa visu lentu 

_

----------


## Melvins

> Kas notiek ja uzliek plato ierakstu uz 4.kanālu verķa un ieslēdz visus 4. ceļus?


 Tam aparātam ir tikai 2 kanālu trakts. 4 ceļus tur nu nekādi...

----------


## Isegrim

> Kas notiek ja uzliek plato ierakstu uz 4.kanālu verķa un ieslēdz visus 4. ceļus?


 Nekas īpašs. Iegūsti četrus mono signālus, kurus, ja fāzējums ievērots, droši vari summēt.

----------


## Radionavigators

Tādu atbildi gaidīju.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tu būtu žīds un šodien pirmdiena, tad būtu saprotams tāds jautājiens. ::

----------


## tornislv

Cilvēks varbūt kādu Tascamu vai Fostex vai AKAI ar DSS numura galā noskatījis, kas ir 4track (nevis stereo quarter track, bet 4 track) aparāti. Vienā virzienā, summējot 1,2 un 3,4 var klausīties arī half-track, ja galva ir gana perpendikulāra. Tāpēc, iespējams, arī interesējas.

----------


## Radionavigators

> Cilvēks varbūt kādu Tascamu vai Fostex vai AKAI ar DSS numura galā noskatījis, kas ir 4track (nevis stereo quarter track, bet 4 track) aparāti. Vienā virzienā, summējot 1,2 un 3,4 var klausīties arī half-track, ja galva ir gana perpendikulāra. Tāpēc, iespējams, arī interesējas.


 
Tieši tā,runa iet par 4 track aparātiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Ģirtam zināšanai - pastāv arī šāds formāts:

Vispār jau nebija tā, ka tikai viens 2-track stereo formāts eksistēja. 
Platajā šķirbā bija vieta pilotceliņam. Nagra, Tascam u.c. pro verķi bija apgādāti ar t.s *time code* galvu. Šajā gadījumā nevarēja lietot _full track_ dzēšanu. 

 

Platāku _špūri_ atskaņot ar šaurākajām galvām nebija nekādu problēmu (maķenīt zaudējot līmeni), otrādi mazliet pasliktinājās signāls/troksnis. _Listener vulgaris_ neko nemanīja. 

P.S. Kādreiz ballītēs, lieka magnetofona trūkuma dēļ, nācās atspēlēt 2-ceļu bantes uz parasta 'sadzīves' "Majaka" vai taml. Tad gan labais kanāls manāmi piešņāca, jo attiecīgais magnētvads daļēji _gāja_ pa 'tukšu vietu'.

----------


## Radionavigators

Vakar jebajā pēdējās sekundēs viens izkampa no rokām Tascam34b.Neejošu.Man viņš iepatikās jo var gan 2 gan 4 ceļu bantes tīt.Un ātrums 19 un 38 .

----------


## Radionavigators

Un vispār resumējot visu sanāk tikai 2 derīgi lešenieki.Olimp/elektronika vai Studer .Pārējie smukas plastmasas rotaļlietas.

----------


## Vitalii

> Vakar jebajā pēdējās sekundēs viens izkampa no rokām Tascam34b.Neejošu.Man viņš iepatikās jo var gan 2 gan 4 ceļu bantes tīt.Un ātrums 19 un 38 .


 _TASCAM 34B...un neejošs >> tā viss izskatās plikiņš pie daktera
  prasās meistars ar labu kvalifikāciju !!!_

----------


## Radionavigators

> _TASCAM 34B...un neejošs >> tā viss izskatās plikiņš pie daktera
>   prasās meistars ar labu kvalifikāciju !!!_


 Neizskatās netaisāms.Tam ko es gribēju,pēc apraksta siksna nebija,bet varbūt muld pārdevējs

----------


## Melvins

> Ģirtam zināšanai - pastāv arī šāds formāts: 5735


 Paldies. Paldies  :: 

Es pārpratu te komentējot (atvainojos) - es domāju, ka Radionavigators 4 ceļus vēlējās no 003 Olimpa "izspiest".
Nebiju kārtīgi izlasījis vēstījumu.

----------


## ivog

> Vakar jebajā pēdējās sekundēs viens izkampa no rokām Tascam34b.Neejošu.Man viņš iepatikās jo var gan 2 gan 4 ceļu bantes tīt.Un ātrums 19 un 38 .


 Ko lai saka - mācies jebaju lietot. Tad varēsi pats izkamt citiem pēdējās sekundēs. Var to darīt manuāli, bet ērtībai izmantoju šo te rīku. 
http://www.snippys.net/
Nav gluži bezmaksas, bet darbiņu dara labi - nosola tavu uzstādīto max summu attiecīgu sekunžu skaitu (parasti 5-6, var mainīt) pirms izsoles beigām.

----------


## zzz

> Ko lai saka - mācies jebaju lietot. Tad varēsi pats izkamt citiem pēdējās sekundēs. Var to darīt manuāli, bet ērtībai izmantoju šo te rīku. 
> http://www.snippys.net/
> Nav gluži bezmaksas, bet darbiņu dara labi - nosola tavu uzstādīto max summu attiecīgu sekunžu skaitu (parasti 5-6, var mainīt) pirms izsoles beigām.


 Prieksh retas pasoliishanas pilniigi pietiek ar briivajiem snaiperiem.

Un beigu galaa vienalga vinnee  ne jau izkampeejs , bet augstaakais soliitaajs.

Snaiperu tuulji dod aizsardziibu tikai pret to, ja pretii paraapaas kaads dumsh nibbler(grauzeejs) , kas sola pa mazam gabalinjam.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... un beigu galaa vienalga vinnee  ne jau izkampeejs , bet augstaakais soliitaajs.


 _ tieši tā - vinnē augstākā cena_, _protams - katram sava taktika medībās par krāmiem._

----------


## ivog

zzz - nav viss tik vienkārši. Man ir zināma pieredze - kā nekā pēdējo dažu gadu laikā vairāki simti graustu nosolīti. Protams, ka beigās vinnē augstākā likme. Bet cilvēks jau reti solīs uzreiz lielu summu, par mantu, kas šobrīd maksā 1 EUR. Īpaši tad, ja viņš īsti nezina tās mantas tirgus cenu. Protams, es varu uzsolīt kaut kādu ciparu par mantu, kam izsole beidzas pēc dienas, da kaut vai pēc stundas. Bet citiem gribētājiem, ja viņi patiešām to mantu vēlas, būs iespēja nesteidzīgi saprast, cik tad es esmu uzsolījis un mani pārsolīt. Bet ja es to izdaru pēdējās sekundēs, tad viņam fiziski vairs nav laika - bāc cena uzlekusi 5-kārtīgi un izsole beigusies, viss, čau. Un beigusies ar summu, kas par 1 EUR vai pat par 50 centiem pārsniedz viņa max likmi. Un tad viņš domā - ak es skopulis, es tak īstenībā varēju atdot ari vairāk. Īpaši tad, ja manta reta.
Un vēl - viņam tak tā pēdējā minūte paiet on-lainā, jābūt klāt. Bet es ar snaiperi solu kaut nakts vidū un neatklāju savas kārtis līdz pēdējam brīdim.

----------


## Radionavigators

reku brīnums sadko 501 38 ceļi  22 рублей 50 копеек в 1985

šeitan apraksts:  http://rw6ase.narod.ru/1973/sadko501.html

----------


## Isegrim

Es biju Samārā tajā rūpnīcā pirms 30 gadiem. Pulka lielāka par VEF. Trīs žogi, ieskaitot štakeldrātis uz izolatoriem. Uniformētas sardzenes ar pistolēm uz ciskām. Tas maģis (tāpat kā rokaspulksteņi) tāds blakusprodukts. Ražoja tak militāristiem galvenokārt. Interesantākais, ka strādniekiem bija lielākoties tikai aptuvena nojausma par viņu virpoto/frēzēto detaļu pielietojumu. Šādiem/tādiem dienestiem telefona sarunu pierakstīšanai tāds 'Sadko' bija labs diezgan.

----------


## Radionavigators

Laiks palielīties ar jaunāko laupījumu.

----------


## Friidis

Un kas tajā bildē lielījams? ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Un kas tajā bildē lielījams...


 Ampex 196 aluminija spolītes ( 6-skrūvītes, ripas biezums 0,8-1,2mm., ar alumīnija distanceri >> var var palielīties.
Man tā mazā ripa iepatikās - nevēlies notirgot vai samainīt...būs kur testlentu ietīt.

----------


## tornislv

Man, savukārt, ir kļuvis lieks TASCAM 32. 19 un 38 cm/s, divu ceļu stereo, kalibrēts uz 320nWb/m. Ar NAB adapteriem, pilnīgi jaunu siksnu un rulli, komplektā tukša trident AGFA 10 collu spole, 10 collu NAB spole ar LPR35 un PF DSOTM ierakstu uz 38cm/s. Varu vēl kādu banti piesviest klāt. 549 EUR.

----------


## Friidis

> Ampex 196 aluminija spolītes ( 6-skrūvītes, ripas biezums 0,8-1,2mm., ar alumīnija distanceri >> var var palielīties.


 Vitālij, ziņkārības pēc pamēriju savas lielās NAB spoles un nekādu dižo starpību ar Ampekšiem neatradu, izņemot lepno brendu tās 6 skrūvītes (kas, protams ir labi):

Akai-        ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers,
Revox-      ripas biezums 1,4 mm, plastmasas distancers,
Sony-        ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers,
Maxell-      ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers  




> Ar NAB adapteriem, .


 Torni, cik saprotu no bildes, Tavā piedāvājumā ir Akai adapteri. Man ar NAB adapteriem nav bijusi liela pieredze- pašam uz Olimpa arī ir Akai adapteri ar dubulto (ekscentru) fiksāciju un tie notur spoli perfekti. Ne velti par viņiem Ebajā prasa līdz 80-90 Eur.
 Vienreiz gadījās pamēģināt Revox adapterus, kas ir vienkārši (viengabala) plastmasas "distanceri" un Olimpa pavājajiem spoļu turētājiem tie švaki turēja lentas- liela vibrācija pie ātrās pārtīšanas.

Jautājums kolēģiem- vai vēl kādām tautā populārām firmām, izņemot "Akai" ir tādi NAB adapteri ar papildus ekscentra fiksāciju uz ass?
Vismaz Ebaja piedāvājumos tādus neesmu redzējis.

----------


## Vitalii

> Vitālij, ziņkārības pēc pamēriju savas lielās NAB  spoles un nekādu dižo starpību ar Ampekšiem neatradu, izņemot lepno  brendu tās 6 skrūvītes (kas, protams ir labi):
> 
> Akai-        ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers,
> Revox-      ripas biezums 1,4 mm, plastmasas distancers,
> Sony-        ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers,
> Maxell-      ripas biezums 1,2 mm, alumīnija distancers  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man jāatvainojas par Ampex ripuļu biezuma uzrādīto neprecizitāti: ( ar 6 skrūvītēm - ripuļa biezums svārstās no 1,6-2,2 mm.) 
 ::   TASCAM - 32 komplektējas ar saviem adapteriem vai TEAC, vai pat  OTARI
( po boļšomu viens ražotājs...tāpat ka SONY_VEGA...KENWOOD_TRIO  utt.)
Adapteri no TEAC man nepatīk: plastmasa neatgriezeniski  degradējusies, pie mazākās slodzes atlūzt centrējošās ķepiņas. Nedod  dievs nokrītot uz grīdas sadalās reizinātājos...atsprāgst vaļī skrūvju  stiprinājuma vietas pamatnē.

   '' Akaja Adapteri " labs tehniskais risinājums, patīk tehniskais izpildijums...bet prasās pārķīlēt priekš pilnas laimes !!!
     Akaja Adapteriem līdzīgi SONY adapteri, bet nav pašsavelkošo fiksatora kas apņem puļķi apaļo.
    '' ReVox Adapteri'' - labs adapteris, bet ar aluminija ausīm ( skaitās  tehniski uzlabots - pašcentrē lielo alumīnija spoli uz distancera ar 3  gumijotām bumbiņām )

     visumā adapteru ir pietiekošā daudzumā, arī reti adapteri kuri eBay'ā nonāk reti un parasti pazūd pirms izsoles beigām.

----------


## tornislv

> Torni, cik saprotu no bildes, Tavā piedāvājumā ir Akai adapteri.


 Nezinu, kādi tur AKAI, bet virsū LIELIEM burtiem rakstīts TASCAM  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...rs/bxxhmm.html - Olimp 004C
https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/hcdlo.html - Tandberg (nav dzirdēts  :: )
https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/defkb.html - TEAC X-3R 
https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/bgnxc.html - Tascam 22-2 saka, ka līdzīgs TEAC X-3

Nu, nezinu īsti, kas te ir labs, bet nu smuki jau tie divi apakšējie  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tascam 22-2 vienīgā nelaime - nelien virsū 10 collu spoles, tikai 7 (18cm) - 550m uz 38 cm ļoti ātri beidzas. Citādi labs aparāts.

----------


## Isegrim

Hm, TASCAM taču ir TEAC 'stiprais' (dārgais, profi) gals; nezināju, ka šiem ir arī 4-track _širpotreba_ modeļi.

----------


## tornislv

22-2 jau nozīmē, ka 2 track. Bet ir arī 34, kas nozīmē - 4 track, un 38, 8-track. Klasiskie PSRS četrceļi jeb quarter track gan Tascamam IMHO nebija.

----------


## Isegrim

Tak bildē nepārprotami redzams, ka _quarter track_ un ¼" bantei tas maģis. Muļķīgs piegājiens, izmantojot šauro ceļu un 15 i.p.s. Jebkurā gadījumā labāks būs _half track_ ar 7½ i.p.s. pie vienāda lentas patēriņa.

----------


## tornislv

Hm.. ražotāja specenē šim maģim ir tikai half track versija. Iespējams, ka "kuļibini" uzlikuši TEAC galvas.

----------


## Radionavigators

Reku talants šitā aplīmēt .Dīvaina gaume.


https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/ickil.html

----------


## Vitalii

lēnām ledus sakustējies, pamazām parādās sakarīgi lentinieki kas pārvilkti no dīķa otra krasta.

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...rs/bxbbhb.html

...tikai cenas - gluži kā Vācijā 
( vienīgais ''+'' var apčamdīt uz vietas un ja kas - runāt par galējo cenu )

----------


## Radionavigators

Mašinc laps,tikai nez vai bāliņiem naudinš pietiks.
Un kur ta Half size ierakstus raut? Gada laikā kādas 10 bantes esmu ieguvis. Tās no galvas jau zinu. Vittalii varētu ko ierakstīt.

----------


## tornislv

pats tak lentes nevari atvest :-p

----------


## Waldis

Varbūt kāds man, vecam durakam, var apskaidrot? Tur stāv rakstīts:  _Atskaņo un ieraksta 2T, kā ari iespējams tikai atskaņot 4 celiņu lentes._ Un, cik no bildītes saprotu, dzēšamā un ieraksta galvas ir divceļu, bet atskaņošanas četrceļu. Vai ta tas, ka viņa lasa tikai pusi no divceļu ieraksta, visu to košeri, ko dod divceļu ieraksts, nenokauj?!

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...rs/bxbbhb.html

----------


## Vitalii

> ... rakstīts:  _Atskaņo un ieraksta 2T, kā ari iespējams atskaņot 4 celiņu lentes._ 
> - Vai ta tas, ka viņa lasa tikai pusi no divceļu ieraksta, visu to košeri, ko dod divceļu ieraksts, nenokauj?!
> 
> https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...rs/bxbbhb.html


 'aa

Tur  jau ta sals - atskanot var 1/4 cela leni. ( s'o ficu var ieviest  padomijas lentiniekos: atskano 4-celinu lenti + bonuss 2-celinu  ieraksts...realize ar releju vai mehanisku komutaciju ar reverso galvu )  
- ja klausas platajam celam paredzeto ierakstu - kvalitate protams  ciesh ( nav tas dinamikas, apmeram tas pats ka solists uz skatuves ar  aizliktu degunu )

----------


## Isegrim

Valdi, 2-ceļu ierakstu var atskaņot ar 4-ceļu galvu. "Plato" galvu trūkuma dēļ sovjetu nabadzības apstākļos tā tika darīts. Ja 2-ceļus atspēlēja uz "sadzīves" maģīša ('Majak' utml.), labais kanāls skanēja švakāk un trokšņaināk, jo daļa magnētvada šļūca pa tukšu vietu (pēdējam 2-ceļu standartam starpa bija platāka (mazākam _crosstalk_ un vietai pilotceliņam)). Tad 'šauro' galvu vienkārši pastūma zemāk, lai taciņas būtu 'vidu pret vidu'. _Košers_, kā tu saki, protams nesanāca. Bet otrādi, ar plato galvu 4-celiņu bantes spēlēt gan neiespējami, jo, atšķirībā no kasetes, gar magnētvadu šļūks divas dažādas fonogrammas vienlaikus, viena no tām pretējā virzienā. Aprunātajam maģim šī 4-celiņu atskaņošana ir _extra fīča_, kas paplašina tā pielietojumu. Uz sava magnetofona es tādu neliktu - _da nafig_ man tie 4-ceļu ieraksti. Kā teicu, savā dzīvē no tiem atteicos jau septiņdesmitpēdējos gados. Es tās 2-ceļu galvas pamanījos dabūt. Padomijā bez 'Tembr-2' un МЭЗ ienāca arī ungāru STM, pat ar Philips _ferītenēm_. Vēlāk Pēterburgā sāka taisīt platās galvas priekš 'Elektronikām' un 'Olimpiem'. Bet Dzelzs Aizkars pajuka tad, kad vajadzība pēc tām zuda. _Škrobe_, vai ne?

----------


## tornislv

Par konkrēto TEAC neatceros, bet , piemeram, OTARI MX5050 ir 1/4track un 1/2track atskaņošanas galvas divas gabalas, ar slēdzi pārslēdzamas. Dzēšanas un ieraksta - 1/2track. 
PS Tā kā Vitālijs maiņas Olimpu kopš septembra nav atradis, tad es tirgoju vienu no savām E004, dārgi, jo galvas ir "mint" stāvoklī, mehāniku pieregulēšu, elektrolītus mainīt gan nākošā saimnieka daiļadei atstāšu  ::  Gribu 350 EUR bez bildē redzamajām spolēm.

----------


## Vitalii

> >> Tā kā Vitālijs maiņas Olimpu kopš septembra nav atradis, tad es tirgoju vienu no savām E004, dārgi...


 Uldis, atvaino - ir nopietnas problēmas...ne da lentiniekiem.
( bardaks ir dubultojies - notiek krāmu parvietošana uz veco dzīvokli )

----------


## Vitalii

Sveiciens foruma biedriem, IR radies jautājums.
netīšām pārkēru ( ЛЕНТО  ПРОТЯЖКА - no Ungāru ražojums lentas transportmehānismu ar visiem pietīšanas motorīšiem )
Motorīši : PAPST NOTOREN Made in Germania.

Vēlējos saprast no kāda verķa šamais ir, kur rakt lai sameklētu motora plati - 38,10 cm/s. ātrumam.
Pagaidām netieku iekš ss.lv - tur atkal kārtējā revolūcija: no sms nevaru apmaksāt sludekli. ( gan jau ko ar izdomāšu) 

iespējams gudrie vīri ir saskārusies ar šāda veida iekārtām. ( pāris bildes pielikumā)

----------


## Isegrim

Sameklē ungāru u.c. lapās šim maģim dokumentāciju. Var arī pēc PAPSTa modeļa meklēt. Visticamāk, nekā īpaši komplicēta tur nav; varēsi vienkārši atkārtot to shēmu. Latvijā tādu netiku manījis, populārākie profesionālie rīki bija STM.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Iespējams, varu palīdzēt ar informāciju, jo ... man tāds aparāts pilnākā (bet ne pilnā) komplektācijā stāv garažā un vēl vienu tādu čoms pirms laika izjauca detaļās, ka tik šīs detaļas nav no tā maģa. Ir arī viena puscollīgā lente. Aparāts ir statnē montējams un tam ir elektroniska vadība. Ja bildēs esošā daļa ir no tāda paša kā man, tad visu informāciju, kuru izdevās atrast ir par to, ka tas ir 16 (?) celiņu maģis paredzēts nepārtrauktam ierakstam. Uz sitiena nevaru iedot bildes, varu citā dienā safočēt.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ā, nē, atradu gan vienu bildi no savējā aparāta. Nedaudz info te:
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/budapesti_multi_channel_tape_shr_21.html

* 			1,19 cm/s, 16 channel.* 

"Использовался для записи переговоров различными службами, от милиции до авиадиспетчеров"



Vēl bildes no interneta:






Spriežot pēc nosaukumu atšķirībām un bildēs redzamajām dažādajām spolēm (SHR 1*04,* 2*08* un 2*16*) tad ir bijuši gan 4, 8, gan 16 celiņu varianti.

----------


## Vitalii

BRG_SHR 216 ( Galvu bloks ir no šā agregāta ) vairs šaubu nav.
SO brīnumu atradu Latgalītē, jautāju pazīstamam cilvēkam - vai nav kāds numuriņš saglabājies arhīvā - no cilvēka kas šis komponentes atstāja utilizācijai.
Motori līdzīgi kā no ReVox_A700 ( darba spriegumi toč, toč - atbilst) 
Aparāts bildē izskatās nenokaujams.
Jautājums, vai nav saglabājusies motora plate, iespējams ar vadības plate ir...ir interese par šo devaisu.

----------


## Ints

Muzāru uz šitā tak neklausīsies. Kolekcijai.

----------


## Kips

sveiki, melomani,ir kads padoms olimps 003 kadrez ir gajis gribu adzivinat vai barosanas bloks kautkas vainas izuvis iesledzas knapi un nav apgriezieni,varbut ir labs meistars kas var savest kartiba,dodiet zinu,paldies laicigi riga.

----------


## andris-77

Sveiki. Es savus Olimpus 003 un 005 vedu remontēt uz "Radioelektronikas serviss sia" Rīgā Lubānas ielā 54. tālr. 29404490 www.radiorupnica.lv

----------

